# HPI elements (mod factors)



## AmandaW (Apr 27, 2012)

Is the age and/or sex and/or the race of the patient 'modifying factors' for the HPI?  Can those be counted as an elements?


----------



## ollielooya (Apr 27, 2012)

Amanda,
As I see it, the age and/or sex and/or race of the patient is part of the medical record, but not included as elements within the HPI.  Hoping others will jump in and comment and/or correct  Suzanne E. Byrum CPC
Noridian-Washington State MCR


----------



## AmandaW (May 3, 2012)

hhmm, yeah this seems very gray to me.  I would think at least the age would be one because the Dr could possibly treat the symptoms/diagnosis differently with someone that's 90 verses someone that could snap back quicker to procedures and treatments as someone in their 20's or 30's, ya know?  Sex...mmhh, probably gonna treat the same I guess...race-some diseases and such are more common in certain nationalities so certain tests might be ran on someone that is African American (maybe if there's a concern for sickle cell, etc.) but it would be a different test if it was another race....I donno...that might be looking WAY into it-haha!  BUT...they're thoughts....


----------



## FTessaBartels (May 4, 2012)

*No*

Modifying Factors in the HPI refers to what the patient has tried and how it has worked ...

Some examples:  
Fever reduced with Tylenol
Has taken Lipitor for 6 months with 20 pt reduction in cholesterol level
Applied ice and elevated ankle with no appreciable effect

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## Evelyn Kim (May 7, 2012)

these might be able to be used as context if the condition is related to a specific gender, age or race, but not for modifing factors.  However age, gender, or race are not usually counted in the HPI.


----------



## AmandaW (May 8, 2012)

Thanks!  You both helped greatly!  It's clearer now.


----------

